# Ma Boite Aux Lettres Mail ne veut plus se connecter



## Ptidahu (14 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai depuis peu changé le mot de passe d'un compte email gmail.
Malgré les 2 manip' que j'ai trouvées en regardant un peu Mail, impossible de reconnecter ma BAL.

Votre aide me serait d'un grand secours!
(En espérant être au bon endroit dans le forum...)


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

ben faudrait detailler un brin !

quelles manips exactes et où?
(aussi bien en ligne que sur le mac)


*quelle authentification gmail ( double ou pas)?
*mise en place d'un code specifique à gmail?
(séparé du compte google)
et accessoirement quel type d'email ( pop Imap)?


----------



## Ptidahu (16 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben faudrait detailler un brin !



Ah voui en effet!

quelles manips exactes et où?
(aussi bien en ligne que sur le mac)


Alors j'ai changé mon mot de passe en ligne (sur un autre ordi).
Ensuite, lorsque je suis retournée sur mon mac, Mail n'arrivant pas à connecter cette BAL, li m'a demandé le mot de passe, ce que j'ai fait en validant qu'il reste dans le trousseau.

Il n'a pas réussi à reconnecter alors à tout hasard, j'ai fermé Mail puis réouvert, claqué mon mac, pas de changements (on sait jamais hein).

C'est là que je me suis mise à farfouiller.
J'ai demandé plusieurs fois de "connecter tous les comptes" et "connecter cette BAL"
Puis je suis allée dans "modifier cette BAL", j'ai retapé le mot de passe, y compris dans "avancé" (enfin je crois que c'était "avancé" parce que je retrouve plus là)

Pour le reste :
*quelle authentification gmail ( double ou pas)? >> j'en n'ai aucune idée
*mise en place d'un code specifique à gmail? >> aucune idée
(séparé du compte google)
et accessoirement quel type d'email ( pop Imap)? : imap (même si j'ai aucune idée de ce que ça veut dire)

(C'est un ami qui m'a configuré mail car là je bloque. Et surtout je voulais que mes mails restent sur le serveur pour pouvoir les consulter d'ailleurs).

Merci pour ton aide!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2014)

Ptidahu a dit:


> Alors j'ai changé mon mot de passe en ligne (sur un autre ordi).


et donc dans  preferences Mail il faut changer tous les mots de passe liés à ce compte et avec gmail ca implique aussi bien coté reception que envoi (dans mail de 10.6  corriger reglage serveur smtp)
et verifier que dans le trouseau il n'y a pas de doublon pour ce compte là ( normalement non) ou que c'est le bon mot de passe



> Pour le reste :
> *quelle authentification gmail ( double ou pas)? >> j'en n'ai aucune idée
> *mise en place d'un code specifique à gmail? >> aucune idée
> (séparé du compte google)


voir l'aide google et/ou  gmail




> (C'est un ami qui m'a configuré mail car là je bloque. Et surtout je voulais que mes mails restent sur le serveur pour pouvoir les consulter d'ailleurs).


l'imap est fait pour ca : configurer un compte ET avoir tout synchrone sur 1 ou 247 machines telephones tablettes)


----------



## Ptidahu (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour Pascal,

Merci pour ta réponse, encore une fois super rapide.
La mienne tarde car j'essayé de farfouiller pr répondre à tes questions mais....je bloque.
Et normalement je suis pas trop une bille mais là, ben c'est râté!

Alors :


> et donc dans preferences Mail il faut changer tous les mots de passe liés à ce compte et avec gmail ca implique aussi bien coté reception que envoi (dans mail de 10.6 corriger reglage serveur smtp)


Je comprends le principe mais OU est-ce que je fais ça? C'est quoi les manip' concrètement?
Tu me parles serveur smtp mais ça je suis juste incapable d'y toucher sans tout dézinguer car je ne sais pas faire.



> Citation:
> Pour le reste :
> *quelle authentification gmail ( double ou pas)? >> j'en n'ai aucune idée
> *mise en place d'un code specifique à gmail? >> aucune idée
> ...



L'aide gmail, c'est vaste, très très vaste....Je veux bien trouver ça mais c'est du chinois là tous ces trucs! Donc j'ai du mal à faire des recherches.



> l'imap est fait pour ca : configurer un compte ET avoir tout synchrone sur 1 ou 247 machines telephones tablettes)


En fait, je voulais que les msg restent sur le serveur MAIS que si je fasse une manip sur un de mes comptes gmail au bureau n° 2, que je retrouve cette manip au bureau n°3 et chez moi (genre j'ai supprimé les indésirables une fois, que j'aie pas à tout me retaper)

Par contre j'entends bien qu'il te faut des réponses précises pour pouvoir m'orienter correctement....Malheureusement là je n'ai pas le niveau pour te suivre avec ce genre de réponses.
Crois-tu que tu pourrais m'expliquer plus simplement ou dois-je laisser tomber?

Très belle soirée à toi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

Ah, et je suis allée voir dans trousseau.

Je comprends rien à ce truc c'est pour ça que j'utilise un autre soft pour mes mots de passe.

Toutefois, j'ai réussi à trouver le mot de passe pour ce compte gmail (car le "souci" c'est que j'en ai 3), et à le modifier qd c'était nécessaire.

(C'était pas des doublons que j'avais mais carrément 3 voire 4 fois le truc)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

Pascal,

J'ai trouvé La solution!

C'était très bête, bien évidemment.

En fait, j'ai "validé mon compte gmail en 2 étapes" (une histoire de sécurité) et à partir du moment où





> la validation en deux étapes est activée, il est possible de rencontrer des difficultés pour vous connecter à votre compte à partir de certaines applications, notamment :
> application Mail sur iPhone, iPad ou Mac ;
> Pour que vos applications fonctionnent à nouveau, vous avez besoin d'un mot de passe spécifique à l'application. Ne vous inquiétez pas : nous le générons pour vous



Voilà, j'avais pas vu (le boulet...).

CCL : ça marche ! (et peut-être que mon idiotie servira à qq'un  )


En tout cas, merci pour ton aide!


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

Ptidahu a dit:


> En fait, je voulais que les msg restent sur le serveur MAIS que si je fasse une manip sur un de mes comptes gmail au bureau n° 2, que je retrouve cette manip au bureau n°3 et chez moi (genre j'ai supprimé les indésirables une fois, que j'aie pas à tout me retaper)


ben c'est -comme déjà dit- la raison d'être et principe  de l'imap !


----------



## Jacques L (13 Juin 2014)

Ben Pascal j'ai encore besoin d'explication, depuis que je suis passé de  pop en imap sur un de mes comptes google, la synchro est tellement  efficace&#8239;  que j'ai perdu tous mes mails archivés sur le serveur et que chaque  fois que j'efface un mail dans "mail" il est effacé egalement sur google  alors que j'aimerais que ça reste sur le serveur pour pouvoir aller à  la pêche éventuellement.&#8239;:rateau:

Pour  revenir au trousseau, mon mac me fait une taquinerie, depuis que j'ai  changé de box, j'ai également changé mes mots de passe des bal de google  et de temps en temps j'ai un blocage pour relever le courrier, il me  demande s'il peut utiliser le mot de passe du trousseau, je répond "oui  toujours" et c'est reparti jusqu'à la fois d'après... chose bizarre,  c'est que je ne trouve aucune trace des nx mots de passe dans le  trousseau, même s'ils doivent bien être quelque part puisque la  connection se fait&#8239;:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> Ben Pascal j'ai encore besoin d'explication, depuis que je suis passé de  pop en imap sur un de mes comptes google, la synchro est tellement  efficace&#8239;  que j'ai perdu tous mes mails archivés sur le serveur et que chaque  fois que j'efface un mail dans "mail" il est effacé egalement sur google  alors que j'aimerais que ça reste sur le serveur pour pouvoir aller à  la pêche éventuellement.&#8239;:rateau:r


t'as du faire une mauvaise manip
mais sauf si t'es imprudent  avant tes manoeuvres  tu avais sauvegardé sur DD externe , voir sauvegardé ET recuperé toutes les données gmail ( via l'option chez google)


> Pour  revenir au trousseau, mon mac me fait une taquinerie, depuis que j'ai  changé de box, j'ai également changé mes mots de passe des bal de google  et de temps en temps j'ai un blocage pour relever le courrier, il me  demande s'il peut utiliser le mot de passe du trousseau, je répond "oui  toujours" et c'est reparti jusqu'à la fois d'après... chose bizarre,  c'est que je ne trouve aucune trace des nx mots de passe dans le  trousseau, même s'ils doivent bien être quelque part puisque la  connection se fait&#8239;:mouais:


peut etre un trousseau à réparer ( il a même son outil dédié SOS trousseau)

les mots de passe gmail sont listés comme mot de passe google ( du compte google global)


----------



## Jacques L (13 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as du faire une mauvaise manip
> mais sauf si t'es imprudent  avant tes manoeuvres  tu avais sauvegardé sur DD externe , voir sauvegardé ET recuperé toutes les données gmail ( via l'option chez google)


Merci pour ta réponse&#8239;
Fausse manuvre tu as raison, évidement, quant à sauvegarder, je n'imaginais même pas que ce soit nécessaire lors d'un passage de pop à imap&#8239; et comment je fais maintenant pour que le serveur conserve tous les messages même quand je les efface du Mac&#8239;?


> peut etre un trousseau à réparer ( il a même son outil dédié SOS trousseau) les mots de passe gmail sont listés comme mot de passe google ( du compte google global)


je viens de me servir de sos trousseau, et il n'a rien vu d'anormal&#8239; mais toujours quand je trie par date j'ai mon vieux mot de passe qui est enregistré, de toute manière aucun changement n'est noté depuis 1-2 mois alors qu'il y en a eu.
Une raison peut-être, j'utilise depuis 3 semaine "Dashlane", un gestionnaire/générateur de mots de passe, tu penses qu'il prend le pas sur le trousseau?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

Jacques L a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse&#8239;
> Fausse man&#339;uvre tu as raison, évidement, quant à sauvegarder, je n'imaginais même pas que ce soit nécessaire lors d'un passage de pop à imap&#8239;


en fait et tu devrais le savoir , sauvegarder est TOUJOURS à faire, tout le temps 
(manip ou pas)
juste avant une manip on verifie la sauvegarde



> et comment je fais maintenant pour que le serveur conserve tous les messages même quand je les efface du Mac&#8239;?


tu révises les tutos imap et reglages 
c'est abordé
d'ailleurs par DEFINITION de l'imap
une manip ( ici suppression ) est réflétée partout...par definition
si on souhaite d'autres comportements il faut ruser


> je viens de me servir de sos trousseau, et il n'a rien vu d'anormal&#8239;


ben si !
ca


> j'ai mon vieux mot de passe qui est enregistré


il devrait avoir le neuf


> ne raison peut-être, j'utilise depuis 3 semaine "Dashlane", un gestionnaire/générateur de mots de passe, tu penses qu'il prend le pas sur le trousseau?[


j'utilise pas, j'en utilise d'autres
mais aucune raison que ca modifie le comportement de Mail


----------

